

I didn't get into YC – here's my project - derwiki


======
gault8121
ah yeah [http://quill.org](http://quill.org)

HN, we're an open source nonprofit, and we'd like to collaborate with other
developers. Check out our code here: [https://github.com/empirical-
org/quill](https://github.com/empirical-org/quill)

And if you'd like to contribute, we've got a few interesting projects in the
works, including building a free writing section with NLP! You can reach me at
peter (at) quill (dot) org

~~~
jakejake
This is actually nice looking and has a great purpose. Maybe they didn't
select you because there's no billion-dollar exit strategies for education
services..? I think it could make a really great product though.

~~~
gault8121
We are a nonprofit. We are a commercial nonprofit, and intend to make a
sustainable revenue, so we really don't fit into the nonprofit mold. We
probably would have had a better chance as a for profit. The nonprofit app was
surprisingly sparse.

~~~
jakejake
Ah. Well, as they say on YC they are being extremely selective with non-
profits and considering them to be "charity" (their own words). I personally
wouldn't take it to heart at all if YC didn't select your company.

------
sam1r
[http://uguru.me](http://uguru.me) \- We are a team of technical UC Berkeley
students graduating in January. We have a couple of funding options but our
first choice was YC.

Read more about it here: [http://uguru.me/about](http://uguru.me/about)

~~~
gketuma
I just saw the same concept 2 seconds ago from google.
[https://helpouts.google.com/home](https://helpouts.google.com/home)

Anyway, sounds like a good idea. Good luck guys.

~~~
sam1r
Thanks! Can't really compete with Google ;).

However, our product is different in the sense that it aims to connect people
face-to-face with surrounding local talent.

~~~
sorich87
You should put an emphasis on face-to-face on your homepage IMHO.

~~~
sam1r
Agreed! Currently our homepage targets UC Berkeley students who want to make
extra pocket change tutoring students in-need.

Our full launch is coming very soon and will convey f2f at first glance.

Thank you for your feedback!

------
justhw
Your forgot a link, I'm guessing this from your profile?
[https://www.cameralends.com/](https://www.cameralends.com/)

~~~
tsenkov
Judging by this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6671131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6671131),
I guess this is it:
[https://www.dailysitesnap.com/](https://www.dailysitesnap.com/)

~~~
derwiki
Intentionally omitted, just wanted to see what everyone was up to. Nice
sleuthing, both are mine, about 10 months and 1 week respectively.

------
titlex
Well here's our project that didn't get accepted:
[http://pplrep.com](http://pplrep.com)

~~~
yoloswag
Wow that is truly retarded. I'm sorry but if anyone gave you money for that it
should be money they never expect to get back.

I hate to be so hostile towards your idea but there is actually such a thing
as a dumb idea and it's useful to point them out as such.

~~~
avsbst
There are dumb ideas, and it can be useful to point out their weaknesses in a
constructive manner. However, using the word retarded to describe something in
a negative way is both childish and derogatory.

Here's an eloquent description of why what you said is inappropriate. When
saying retarded, “What we mean is that he is as stupid as someone who is
mentally handicapped, and we mean that in the most derogatory sense. The
implication is that the only characteristic of mentally handicapped
individuals is their stupidity."

~~~
omerta
Don't take his use of the word "retarded" so literally. People might take
offense to the word but understand that he doesn't mean it as an actual slight
toward people with real mental disabilities.

------
hybrid11
[http://buyable.me](http://buyable.me) \- A wishlist that lets you know when
products go on sale

~~~
robzyb
Hey, that's an awesome idea! Really really awesome.

A bit of unsolicited feedback: It would be great if you could start offering
whole "cataloges" of websites (e.g. [1] ) in some way. I hope you guys are
thinking about my need for discount quality whisky!

[1]
[http://www.http://danmurphys.com.au/](http://www.http://danmurphys.com.au/)

------
timothy89
[https://www.userapp.io](https://www.userapp.io) \- Cloud-based user
management for web apps.

Got rejected :( But otherwise it has been really successful so far :)

------
hipaulshi
[http://jarvis.co](http://jarvis.co)

~~~
netpenthe
don't mind it, seems like the future will have this

~~~
hipaulshi
Thanks. We are working on an API version of it.
[http://blog.sekai.io/](http://blog.sekai.io/) Right now we are just making a
text->action API so developers can use it to control internet of things, later
we are going to integrate voice api if there is a strong need.

------
mikeurbanski
Shut Up & Sit Down: Board game review show and secret project.

[http://www.shutupandsitdown.com/](http://www.shutupandsitdown.com/)

[http://penny-arcade.com/patv/show/shut-up-sit-down](http://penny-
arcade.com/patv/show/shut-up-sit-down)

------
keithwarren
Rejected as well; [http://pivotal.ws](http://pivotal.ws)

~~~
supo
Hi, I co-founded a company that works on a similar idea, just from a slightly
different perspective (focus on storytelling, not so much the aggregation):
[http://memoarc.com/](http://memoarc.com/)

We should hang out :-)

~~~
keithwarren
Also curious what you thought about Nokia Storyteller which just got announced
recently - pretty close to home it seems.

------
netpenthe
[http://www.inputfarm.com](http://www.inputfarm.com)

~~~
avree
Sorry, but do you realize that the "designer feedback" in your screenshot is
beyond useless?

Feedback should be descriptive, not prescriptive. "Spacing is good" and "this
is clear" don't really add much, nor does "header?", especially without the
designer's thinking.

I think the price point here doesn't make sense for the type of feedback
you're showcasing in the screenshot.

Other than that, could be a cool product if done well. I know designers who,
with good guidelines, could do this kind of thing really efficiently and well.

~~~
netpenthe
really appreciate the feedback, and i agree.. the feedback needs to skew
towards "useful things you can do to improve your site, preferably the easiest
things to do"

TBH: they were the first two reviews we got done and that is what the
designers came up with.. we wanted to soft launch and improve rather than wait
for the 'perfect sample'

we've since run about 10 more (actually getting a bunch of websites to review
from HN) and the reviews are getting better so we'll be replacing those
samples soon...

one thing that we've seen from these reviews is that there are some great
projects out there that need website help - sometimes i think people lose site
of the fact that even a small startup can look as big as Apple if they have a
decent website.

(also note i'm a dev not designer - we started this idea because i've needed
it countless times on projects i've been working on)

~~~
netpenthe
yes did consider code reviews.

our thought on this would be mainly for people to check outsourced work is not
way out of line.

in a 30-60 minute review you can't get too deep, but you can give a general
opinion of the overall quality of the code and whether or not the developers
are way out of line.

it might be more a sanity check for non-tech website owners.

------
natalykot
So we are, 2nd time :-)
[http://www.sofits.me/?lang=en](http://www.sofits.me/?lang=en) Online fashion
collection considering appearance

------
swatkat7
[http://tapbeyond.com](http://tapbeyond.com)

~~~
jtcchan
I don't see anything -- it just asks me to log in to Facebook!

~~~
swatkat7
You just caught us with our pants down :-) Someone's working on the site
(launching beta this week ;)).

------
sheikhimran01
Qonvo [http://qonvo.me](http://qonvo.me)

